# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Можно ли предлагать Божествам солёные блюда со сливками?

## Nila-vasana d.d.

Зашёл разговор о том, что если молоко с солью нельзя, то и сливки в солёные блюда не добавляются. Сказала матаджи из Гаудия Матха, у них именно так - а у нас?

----------


## Манджуваника д

А у нас принцип гуру-садху-шастры :good: 
"Панчаратра-прадипа" - документ, утвержденный Джи-Би-Си.
Соленое молоко - это одно, а вот, например, сабджи с добавлением молока (естессно соленые) - это другое. Также непонятно предлагаете в храме (в этом случае изучите стандарт или спросите старшего пуджари) или дома.
А сливки какое отношение имеют к молоку? Это ближе к сметане. Говорить можно все, что угодно и сколько угодно :tongue:

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> А сливки какое отношение имеют к молоку? Это ближе к сметане.


Оказывается аюрведа тоже относит сливки к молочным продуктам, поэтому это правило не распространяется. Просто как-то эта преданная сказала, что у них так совсем нельзя готовить, вот и смутилась от этого вопроса...

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

В гаудия-матхе действительно нельзя готовить для Божеств молочные продукты с солью, это приравнивается к мясу. Есть объяснения из Шастр.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> Есть объяснения из Шастр.


Совсем запуталась - если в Шастрах есть запрет, то почему мы так готовим???

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

Дело в том, что в шастрах многое не разрешается готовить и предлагать Божествам из того, что принято на Запале: морковь, например. И так поступают вайшнавы в Индии. И в гаудия-матхе тоже. Но Шрила Прабхупада даровал особую милость своим ученикам, разрешив им делать некоторое из того, что в Индии не делают, и не только в вопросах приготовления пищи. Он обладал выраженым состраданием к людям и знал, что на Западе не найдешь 108 видов шака или прочих привычных для индийского вайшнава ингридиентов, если запретить то малое, что есть, то что же тогда предлагать? Прабхупада хотел, чтобы для преданных прасад был наслаждением, а не головной болью. В матхе же живут строго по Хари Бхакти Виласе и неважно, где ты находишься, в Калькутте или в Якутске.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> Но Шрила Прабхупада даровал особую милость своим ученикам, разрешив им делать некоторое из того, что в Индии не делают, и не только в вопросах приготовления пищи. Он обладал выраженым состраданием к людям и знал, что на Западе не найдешь 108 видов шака или прочих привычных для индийского вайшнава ингридиентов, если запретить то малое, что есть, то что же тогда предлагать? Прабхупада хотел, чтобы для преданных прасад был наслаждением, а не головной болью.


Здорово! Спасибо за объяснение! Стало понятно  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Зашёл разговор о том, что если молоко с солью нельзя, то и сливки в солёные блюда не добавляются.


А что это за блюдо со сливками? ни одного такого не помню. Возможно, соль в сливках, действительно, не полезна (как и в молоке). Может, не рисковать и заменить сливки на какой-то кисло-молочный продукт?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В гаудия-матхе действительно нельзя готовить для Божеств молочные продукты с солью, это приравнивается к мясу. Есть объяснения из Шастр.


Что это за объяснения? я несколько раз читала цитаты у наших аюрведических докторов - и я так поняла, что запрет только на соление самого молока. 

Есть объяснение, что молоко - это видоизмененная кровь коровы, и употребляя молоко, мы получаем все необходимое, поэтому-то и нет смысла мясо есть. Поэтому само молоко и блюда на нем не солят. Поэтому не надо каши или супы варить на молоке. 

Но вот что касается молочных продуктов... 
Панир - концентрированный молочный белок, и его солят. Запрета на соление сыворотки вроде бы нет, хлеб, супы, каши не ней делают. Сливочное масло и гхи - концентрированный молочный жир, запрета на соление блюд с ними нет. А сливки - это основа сливочного масла и гхи. Сливки, когда постоят, превращаются в сметану, и при ее сбивании получают слив. масло. 

Почему одни составные части молока к мясу не приравнивают, а другие - приравнивают?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Мне тоже это стало интересно в процессе обсуждения. Шрила Прабхупада готовил сабжи с сывороткой. А вот со сливками - я не припомню.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> А что это за блюдо со сливками?


Сабджи, супы, каши...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Сабджи, супы, каши...


А, поняла, это ваши личные рецепты?



К слову, есть у кого-нибудь рецепты блюд, которые учил готовить непосредственно сам Шрила Прабхупада (может, на английском)?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

"Lord Krishna`s Cuisine" Yamuna d.d.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Кстати, насчет моркови - много раз уже обсуждали, что в шастре упомянута не наша современная морковка, а какой-то индийский овощ, нам вовсе неизвестный.

стр. 258 Malai Sak (местная кухня общины _Вайшнавов-брахманов_ Дели)... соленое овощное блюдо обогащается в самом конце готовки сливками или сливочным сыром, слегка нагревая. Если это йогурт, чтобы он не свернулся. 

стр. 261 - Alu Bharta - картоф. пюре с солью, в конце доб. 50 мл сливок или молока...

стр. 275 - пряный дал со сливками или йогуртом, доб. в конце готовки 300 мл (семейный рецепт из Мадхйа-прадеш, который также _Вайшнавы_ готовят и в Гуджарате) - рецепт из Радха-Расабихари мандира, Бомбей...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> "Lord Krishna`s Cuisine" Yamuna d.d.


Ага. Спасибо, вспомнила! http://www.vasudeva.ru/downloads/kni...rd_krishna.pdf

Мы по ней учились готовить когда-то. Действительно, там есть "Картофель со сливками". Кстати, там есть и пророщенные бобы, маш .

_ Если это все учил готовить сам Шрила Прабхупада, и ничего не добавлялось позже_, получается, все в порядке со сливками и проростками (?)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Шрила Прабхупада вообще не очень-то следовал врачам... когда ему запрещали жареные баклажаны, еще что-то, он отвечал - лучше я умру, чем откажусь.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Шрила Прабхупада вообще не очень-то следовал врачам... когда ему запрещали жареные баклажаны, еще что-то, он отвечал - лучше я умру, чем откажусь.


Да, конечно. Но, насколько я понимаю, он учил готовить традиционные рецепты, авторитетные.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я подписала, чьи это рецепты.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Таких рецептов у нее много (еще разные соленые райты с йогуртом и сливками).

Насколько помню из шастры, соленое молоко ведет к витилиго - а в снятых сливках есть молоко, которое действительно ведь не отделишь полностью, и м.б. надо подождать, пока молоко в сливках не скиснет.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> А, поняла, это ваши личные рецепты?


Нет, так научили старшие преданные - до СК не сильно кулинарией интересовалась.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Нет, так научили старшие преданные - до СК не сильно кулинарией интересовалась.


Получается, что правильно научили, по рецептам Ямуны Деви. 
возможно, имеет значение, какие сливки используются тоже :doom: (в общем, как всегда, чем глубже в лес-тем больше дров... :smilies: )

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

Получается, в соответствии с принципом гуру-садху-шастры - только шастры запрещают (цитата из бхакти-шастр неизвестна, а аюрведа-шастры говорят, что сливки - молочный продукт), и то есть пример Шрилы Прабхупады, сквозь призму которого мы принимаем все наставления, так?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шрила Прабхупада, как Ачарья, олицетворяет всё: Садху, Шастры, Гуру. Для учеников он- последняя инстанция.
Но всё-таки в данном вопросе его мнение *пока* нам неизвестно (только косвенно-через Ямуну Деви).

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

Или идти от обратного - если не запрещено, то разрешено?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Да, так будет спокойней  :smilies:

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

Джай  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> а аюрведа-шастры говорят, что сливки - молочный продукт


Так и написано на санскрите: сливки - молочный *продукт*, солить нельзя? 
А другие производные молока: пахту, простоквашу, сметану, йогурт, творог, сыворотку, сыр, сливочное масло и гхи  - можно?

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> Так и написано на санскрите: сливки - молочный *продукт*, солить нельзя? 
> А другие производные молока: пахту, простоквашу, сметану, йогурт, творог, сыворотку, сыр, сливочное масло и гхи  - можно?


Именно, что можно солить всё, кроме молока, то есть сливки - тоже, так аюрведа говорит. Прочитала на сайте аюрведики, указаны санскритские шлоки.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> можно солить всё, кроме молока, то есть сливки - тоже


Насколько помню, там был ответ в том же непонятном стиле, в котором вы сейчас написали )) 
Ссылку дайте, пожалуйста, посмотреть.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

http://ayurvedika.ru/blog/dairy/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> http://ayurvedika.ru/blog/dairy/


Там написано, что сливки-это верхний слой жира, снятый с поверхности вскипяченого молока.  Значит, если сливки правильные, это уже практически чистый жир, а не молоко. Но в магазине современные сливки - это практически молоко, по крайней мере в Российских магазинах.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В гаудия-матхе действительно нельзя готовить для Божеств молочные продукты с солью, это приравнивается к мясу. Есть объяснения из Шастр.


Кишори Према матаджи, могли бы вы при случае спросить в гаудия-матхе, что это за объяснение в Шастрах? И ссылочку?

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

Вот нашла ИСККОНовский сайт, здесь сказано, что соленое молоко Божествам не предлагают,
http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...0-34&Itemid=55
 а раз сливки снимают с молока просто, то это неотъемлемая часть молочной субстанции и есть практически не измененное молоко. Поэтому сливки тоже не солят в гаудия-матхе, но солят панир, который является видоизмененным продуктом из молока. Ссылку на шастры поищу на русском языке и помещу здесь.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

Мы отделяли сливки на предназначенном для этого сепараторе, но там тоже какое-то количество молока примешивалось, поэтому похоже такие сливки не стоит добавлять в солёные блюда...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вот нашла ИСККОНовский сайт, здесь сказано, что соленое молоко Божествам не предлагают,


Да, на _аюрведике_ я видела шлоку, что молоко с солью становится ядовитым. 
Просто вы говорили о сливках сначала. Ну, в целом, ясно.  вроде... :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий_И

а если кашу варить на молоке и посолить это ядовиты тоже станет?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

ага  :cray:

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> а если кашу варить на молоке и посолить это ядовиты тоже станет?


В матхе ссылаются на Хари Бхакти Виласу.Мол если в молоко добавить соль, то оно становиться подобно мясу.А мясо Господь естественно не принимает.Только какой конкретно стих и глава никто сказать не может.В Индии слышал также, что пить йогурт вечером тоже нельзя,мол это всеровно что лить воду в постель Господа Вишну.Мол прогневается Богиня Лакшми.Где это конкретно сказанно тоже незнают.Вот.

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

Вот еще нашла письмо Шрилы Прабхупады. Там сказано: 
"Milk and salt should never be mixed. It is improper and will cause leprosy. But salt can be mixed with yougurt" 
..........Srila Prabhupada letter to Aniruddha, 9th April 1968
Тут объясняется, что, если смешивать молоко и соль, то это приведет к проказе. Но можно смешивать соль с кисломолочными продуктами, такими, как йогурт. 
Так что, если сливки не кислые, то с солью их смешивать нельзя даже в ИСККОН.

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

> В матхе ссылаются на Хари Бхакти Виласу.Мол если в молоко добавить соль, то оно становиться подобно мясу.А мясо Господь естественно не принимает.Только какой конкретно стих и глава никто сказать не может.


из моего опыта общения с представителями гаудия-матха и учениками Ананта дама Бабаджи могу сказать, что обычно они ссылаются на 8 главу Хари Бхакти Виласы. Там написано, что предлагать нужно блюда из свежего молока только с сахаром. Это очень благоприятно. Видимо, из этого выводится традиция в бенгальском вайшнавизме, что свежее молоко с солью не предлагают. Шрила Прабхупада этой традиции тоже следовал, стало быть она древняя и авторитетная. Далее в ХБВ перечисляются продукты, запрещенные к предложению, и там в рамках одного высказывания идет несвежее молоко, молоко неправильных животных и мясо. Судя по всему, как раз из этого текста и выводится сравнение соленого молока и мяса.

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

> Кстати, насчет моркови - много раз уже обсуждали, что в шастре упомянута не наша современная морковка, а какой-то индийский овощ, нам вовсе неизвестный.


Как бы то ни было, в гаудия-матх морковь не едят, то есть с этим мнением не соглашаются)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Далее в ХБВ перечисляются продукты, запрещенные к предложению, и там в рамках одного высказывания идет несвежее молоко, молоко неправильных животных и мясо. Судя по всему, как раз из этого текста и выводится сравнение соленого молока и мяса.


Тогда подтверждается, что эта цитата именно про молоко. 
Спасибо за ответ, Кишори Према матаджи.  Думаю, из всего выше написанного можно сделать вывод, что правильно собранные сливки не относятся к молоку и могут быть использованы в солёных блюдах. Но обычные жидкие сливки рискованно.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Как бы то ни было, в гаудия-матх морковь не едят, то есть с этим мнением не соглашаются)


В Гаудиа-Чайтанье-матхе корнеплоды - морковь и свеклу не едят в экадаши. Они не запрещены, просто не рекомендуется их употреблять. Но преданные едят, а что ещё есть в России? Мы состоим из морковки с картошкой и каши, а не из манго и риса.

----------


## Susila dasi

Панчаратра-прадипа (первый выпуск) часть 1, раздел 1, приготовления для поклонения, запрещённые продукты - молоко буйвола и козы, а так же солёное молоко. Здесь же ссылка - разрешается предлагать солёные блюда, как, например, суп, которые содержат молоко. В новой панча-ратре такой ссылки уже нет, но у меня только ксерокопия новой панча-ратры. Книги пока ещё не продавали, может там тоже уточнят. Честно говоря, никогда не встречала желающих посолить молоко  :yazik: . Сахара кинуть побольше - это да, приходилось сахар отбирать..
В кашу молочную сладкую всегда добавляю немного соли, то же самое с халавой - всегда немного солю - по совету поваров из Америки  :mig: . На кухне Божеств готовили сабджи со сливками, конечно, солёные. И не заморачивались особо.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В кашу молочную сладкую всегда добавляю немного соли


Это укоренившаяся привычка, от родителей передалась нам, видимо  :smilies:

----------


## Манджуваника д

Как всегда, спасает Шрила Прабхупада:
" Молоко нельзя смешивать с солью. Это недопустимо и может привести к заболеванию проказой. Но в йогурт соль класть можно. (ПШП Анируддхе, 9 апреля 1968)"

----------

